# Tug Plans



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

I was wondering if it would be possible to obtain plans for either the Schelde or and the Tasman Zee? If so who do I approach? Or would I need to try and obtain builders plans.
Thanks

Andrew.


----------



## AndyJohannessen (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Andrew,
I have been building model tugs for 25 years(my eyes can prove it).I have never had any problems by writing/e-mailing the last known owners.Depends on weather you are going to scratch build or not.If you do not scratchbuild then you will have to scource a commercially available hull.PM me with pics if poss I might be able to help.

Kind wishes

Andy.


----------



## AndyJohannessen (Nov 17, 2006)

Andrew,
I have just had a look at Tugspotters pics of the tugs you name.they are obviously from the same class as "Zwarte Zee".there is a commercially available kit available from Billing boats of Zwarte Zee and it should be possible to construct you're required model from this.
If you need more info please let me know.

Andy.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Andy and Andrew,

Alas, neither were even close to 'Zwarte Zee' - she was a monster compared with them!The 'Schelde' was a one off and the 'Tasman Zee' was part of a class of 3 - 4000HP ocean tugs.

I doubt if Holyhead Towing would oblige but you might be lucky if you can find a link into Smits themselves,. I am sure they would have a repository where they would archiove them. Someone on here might know how!

Jonty


----------

